# What have they "anoited" to?



## THEROFLBOAT (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm not quite sure if this question really belongs here but meh. I've been wondering what kinds of things have your hedgehogs anointed to? So far my Obie has done so to the following:
-Yogurt
-Grass
-Rough outdoor carpet
-Fuzzy blankets
-Concrete (This is the weirdest one).


----------



## susiemccormick (Oct 15, 2013)

Mine has to a protien bar wrapper, and loves loves loves to do it with Cilantro which turns him green!


----------



## ceopet (Sep 20, 2013)

I think the funnest one mine did was when I put some flax oil in her bath water to help her dry skin, she went nuts sucking up the water and trying to anoint her self with it. She tried on my T shirt once, and she did once after licking my skin under my shirt as well lol My finaces hand lol 

more normal things she has 
canned pumpkin
then canned pumpkin agian when I put a drop of flax oil in it 
Canned mealworms
spinich 
turkey baby food


----------



## GoodandPlenty (Feb 4, 2012)

Sophie doesn't anoint very often. I have tried to trick her into anointing and giving me some video and pictures, but have struck out every time so far. 

Cilantro seems to be a good trigger for hedgehogs, but Sophie has been given several opportunities and ignored it completely. Grrr. I have a couple of decent still pictures, but that's it. 

Most things she will only anoint with once and that seems to be enough. She anoints with my hair every few months, though. Unfortunately, I can't let her do it and get video. It's a funny feeling though. Ha!


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

My small friend has distinct preferences:

bass guitar hard case (from the 1970s)
bass guitar strap
bass guitar effects petals (distortion)
crappy flea market guitar
carrot
amplifier
flute

Things he did not anoint with, but did attempt to steal (snatch, run away with, and stuff into a corner where he guarded it with his prickly bulk):
dry seaweed
leather (deer)
dirty sock


----------



## MochiAndMe (Jul 13, 2013)

Mochi has half-anointed with celery...I tried to get her to try it, and she bit it, started to anoint...but I squealed so loud since it was her first time anointing that I scared her and she stopped. 

The only other time she has was when she drank new water. We brought her to visit my grandparents and when I gave her water from their house, she anointed with it like crazy.


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

I've witnessed Henry anoint with...

*baby food 
*teddy graham
*patio wall (he bit off a piece, weirdo)
*pinecone 
*boyfriend's shirt

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SiouxzieKinz (Oct 10, 2013)

In the past eight days that I've had him, Dakarai has anointed with the following;
- Chicken Baby Food
- Squash Baby Food
- Canned Pumpkin Pie Filling
- Cows Liver (I get these for my dog)

and we'll see what's in the fridge tonight. . .  Perhaps this time I can actually have a video camera or at least my phone handy as I'd sure love to be able to look back on these "baby" days.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

- Boyfriend's face
- Boyfriend's hat
- Boyfriend's shoes & socks
- Carpet
- Teddy bear
- Dog toy

He doesn't really anoint with food unless it's a really strong flavor, like a blackberry or raspberry.


----------



## mellykins (Oct 4, 2013)

Towel number one
Towel number two
Cardboard box
I think he did once with arugula but we weren't there to see it. 

Winston's such a strange little guy xD


----------



## mellykins (Oct 4, 2013)

And tonight, the outside of his plastic cage. 
Then the sofa. 

Apparently Winston is super into nonedible things.


----------



## hnguyen12 (Oct 29, 2013)

Sherlock has anointed to...

Chinese styled sausage
Strawberries
My BF's hand
A toilet paper roll

He smelled so pleasant after the strawberry incident


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

Thistle has anointed with:
Fresh farmer's market carrot - every time, just not the store bought ones
Boyfriend's shoes
Socks
T-shirt on a friend that was wearing heavy perfume


----------



## Brittany (Sep 15, 2013)

My guy does not anoint very much but the times that he has:

Cilantro
Cologne my fiancee was wearing


----------



## zamxonk (Mar 6, 2013)

Ambrose reliably anoints with my camera's strap and red bell pepper. Recently he has anointed with chicken, earthworm, the crotch of my pants, the carpet, and my dirty socks.


----------



## lilbare (Jun 13, 2013)

My little girl has not anointed yet that I know of. However my friends will lick me neck and anoint himself every time i am there. They say he does not do it with anything else that they see.


----------

